# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Stotteren en werk

## Adrie1945



----------


## sietske763

mijn zoon(19 jaar) stottert heel erg, heeft echt een heel zwaar leven daardoor, studies die mislukken omdat hij geen presentatie kan geven en schoolangst, bang om een beurt te krijgen.
ik hoop hier wat te leren om mijn zoon te kunnen helpen
hij heeft tot vorig jaar iedere week stotterther. gehad
ze heeft zelfs met hem de del ferro geprobeerd.
hij weet wat hij graag wil in de toekomst maar vraagt zich in zichzelf verdrietig af hoe hij zover komt

----------


## Adrie1945

U kunt niet zoveel voor uw zoon doen, alleen hijzelf kan dat.
Meer lezen over stotteren kan u beiden wellicht helpen:

Brochure: Gaat stotteren ons allemaal aan?
Werken aan stotteren
Stotterjijofstotterik

Vriendelijke groet,
Adrie van der Horst

----------


## Adrie1945

*Resultaten enquete en overleg 'stotteren en werk'*
Uit de resultaten van de gehouden enquête herleiden wij dat problematiek rondom het vinden en houden van passend werk voornamelijk voorkomt onder: MBO-opgeleiden en onder vrouwen die stotteren. Mannen met een HBO-opleiding melden minder vaak problemen met stotteren bij sollicitaties.
Klik hier voor de resultaten van de gehouden enquête.


*Gewenste activiteiten*
De score op gewenste activiteiten is:
78% Website over 'stotteren en werk'
78% Goede regelingen vaststellen
67% Ondersteuning bij indienen klacht of bezwaar tegen beslissing
56% Ervaringsverhalen
44% Rechten en plichten op de arbeidsmarkt
44% Lotgenotencontact
33% Themadag 'sollicitatietraining'
11% Anders.

*Samen staan we sterk*
Om daadwerkelijk iets voor andere stotteraars te betekenen, is het volgens ons belangrijk om als belangenvereniging invloed uit te oefenen op het kabinetsbeleid. Met alle andere patiëntenverenigingen samen, via de overkoepelende Chronisch Zieken en Gehandicapten-raad (CG-raad), dienen we een vuist te maken om gezamenlijk de ondervonden problematiek met betrekking tot 'hinder bij solliciteren' bij de politieke beleidsmakers op de agenda te zetten.

Hoe verder?

----------

